# OTT or TTF ?



## Gumbob

Ok, please bear with me..lol I am a total noob and dont have a catty yet but as a hunter using pretty much everything else I believe that accuracy as opposed to power is the key to success. You can have all the power in the world but if you dont hit the target wahts the point??

So with that in mind I wondered what you guys think is the most accurate way to shoot. Over the top or through the forks. Now I am aware that what works for some will not work for others but I just want a general opinion before deciding in a style of catty to make/buy and get practicing with.

Thanks for taking the time to read this.

Redards.......Ian


----------



## lightgeoduck

There really is no right answer to that question. You can be accurate with just about any configuration with a little practice... It really is up to you what you feel more comfortable with.

I say get a slingshot that can be set up either way, this way you can first see which is more comfortable to do.

I will let others offer specific slingshot suggestions, since I love them all, and am happy with a slingshot it my hand.

Lgd


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

LgD is right.

But, The slingshot that you can actually "Aim" with is a TTF. OTF Is just basically instinct shooting.

SMS.

Check out pocketpredator.com


----------



## BC-Slinger

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> LgD is right.
> 
> But, The slingshot that you can actually "Aim" with is a TTF. OTF Is just basically instinct shooting.
> 
> SMS.
> 
> Check out pocketpredator.com


I would suggest giving advice you know what your talking about... Pick an anchor point and your aiming point on any fork and work with it and you would be surprised.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> But, The slingshot that you can actually "Aim" with is a TTF. OTF Is just basically instinct shooting.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

BC-Slinger said:


> SuperMonkeySlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> LgD is right.
> 
> But, The slingshot that you can actually "Aim" with is a TTF. OTF Is just basically instinct shooting.
> 
> SMS.
> 
> Check out pocketpredator.com
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest giving advice you know what your talking about... Pick an anchor point and your aiming point on any fork and work with it and you would be surprised.
Click to expand...

 I know. I was giving him the basics.


----------



## Nicholson

I used to be through the frame only but my ammo keeps getting bigger and bigger. I'm shooting 3/4"- 1 1/2" rocks now so I only shoot banded over the top.


----------



## Berkshire bred

it is all about practice but i prefer over the top method.


----------



## PUNISHER

TTF.You get less handslaps and I perfer to aim.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

You can aim ott, I like to call it alignment, using your bands, pouch position, and your fork tips to aim.
After years of practice, one can hope to instinct shoot, 
Mostly ott, but can be done in any fashion.
when i aim ott	, i use my bands and upper fork tip(gangsta) to aim. If you plan on pf shooting and or wing shooting , with enough hard work and practice. , you can learn to instinct shoot. 
The bill Hayes aiming method of ttf is a more straight forward way of aiming, but it doesn't make it more accurate, it depends on the shooter. I like both methods and tend to jump back and forth, but that's part of the fun!! This is my opinion and others may feel differently.


----------



## AhnkoChee

t seems TTF combined with the Bill Hays style sideways (aka gangsta style) shooting stance has the shortest learning curve accuracy wise sighting down the top band. I personally have been shooting OTT since I was a kid in the early 60s that OTT is more comfortable style for me but this old dog is trying to learn new tricks.


----------



## Berkshire bred

*you should buy a couple of different types of catty and see what suits you.*


----------



## Thistle

I was looking for something else to this morning and came across two vids by *Bill Hays* which might provide additional clarity. Although, I'm with the guys above. I think you have to try stuff and see what works for you.

But since you don't have catty... what to do, what to do? I'd buy a cheap manufactured slingshot. You can pick up some good ones for under $10 here at Walmart. I have a Daisy. In Scotland, it's probably a Barnett -- or something similar. This will get you IMMEDIATELY into the game.  Take time to watch vids and read through the forum posts. Check out all of the vendors. This way you can buy something that you really, really, REALLY want and will enjoy for years. I have slingshots from Pocket Predator and Simple Shot, but I'm certain I'll be adding a few more to my collection. You might want to check out the new UK Milbro '*Trident*' Wrist Brace (especially for hunters). All I can say is wow. If you can afford a few extra dollars.... *Flatband has got a recent video review on here somewhere*. Probably under Slingshot Reviews.

Bill shoots both OTT and TTF. But *his preference is TTF*, and he is a successful hunter. There's lots of great videos, but these two stood out today. The first vid, Bill talks about accuracy, side-shooting (gangzta-style), and band alignment. The second video, he says why he prefers TTF and the differences he observes with TTF and OTT. Just to give you some additional perspective.

BTW, I love your hunting companion in the photo. What is it?


----------



## Gumbob

Thanks for the reply Thistle. I have picked up a couple of slingshots but I am still experimenting and trying to decide on which style I prefer.

its a harris Hawk in the pic. Hes a better hunter than I will ever be ;-)

Cheers....Ian


----------



## Thistle

Gumbob said:


> Thanks for the reply Thistle. I have picked up a couple of slingshots but I am still experimenting and trying to decide on which style I prefer.
> 
> its a harris Hawk in the pic. Hes a better hunter than I will ever be ;-)
> 
> Cheers....Ian


Good for you. You've got some time then to browse and make a good decision.

I thought it might be a Harris, but wasn't certain. I want to try falconry in a couple of years. We've got an excellent club here that keeps pestering me to go for it. I'd have terrific mentoring.

Such beautiful, noble birds. Of course he's the better hunter. You're just a sidekick. 

Some people will use both dogs and birds to hunt. Very tricky stuff, but it can be done.

Good luck with your slingshot choice!


----------

